# 3 good things that happened to me today!



## Yvonne G (Aug 18, 2012)

I got this idea from Chris's "vent" thread. Let's all keep a running tally of three good things that happened to us today. I'll start. Its pretty early yet in the day, but let's see...

I had a bunch of real good laughs at the antics of my new pup, Ginny.
April (my horse) came over and snuffled in my ear and I gave her some loves.
I caught little Phaeri out of her house and in her waterer.

Ok it's your turn.


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 18, 2012)

My son had a great soccer practice.
I burned calories scrimmaging against 9yr olds.
My dogs didn't eat 3 sandwiches I left on the counter as I walked outside


----------



## Masin (Aug 18, 2012)

I like this! I think we forget to focus on the good to attract the good, so yay, great thread!

My three: 
I woke to a new day in my life.
I scratched one of our cats and managed to witness 3 areas of his mouth drip drool in approval. 
I found this thread during a stressful ordeal with my husband who I'm in the middle of a 1.5 year divorce from...it helped remind me where I should be focusing  



Momof4 said:


> My son had a great soccer practice.
> I burned calories scrimmaging against 9yr olds.
> My dogs didn't eat 3 sandwiches I left on the counter as I walked outside



That last one is on your pups 3 bad things that happened to me today list


----------



## wellington (Aug 18, 2012)

This is a great thread. 
I woke to my coffee being made for me by my husband
Dunkin donuts sitting on the counter
An Air Show jet flying by my house, and with the Blue Angels coming later.
I love the loud sound they make


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 18, 2012)

I think I heard something about folks doing these lists.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 18, 2012)

I woke up and I was still alive
I made it past noon
Almost 2 clock and still alive
Sorry not much has happened today.


----------



## clare n (Aug 18, 2012)

I did some lovely pieces at the studio with great feedback.
I helped a friend out with a really good chat,
Have spent a nice evening with the other half and the torts in the garden with a BBQ


----------



## ascott (Aug 18, 2012)

Woke up with a job today 

Had a misunderstanding with my Mom AND made up all within an hour
(we are both stubborn so usually a day goes by before we share a meal of eating crow with each other and make up--so dumb, but not today).

My son and his cousin are staying home with me today and I get to hear them laughing and having a good time, which are the best sounds ever...hahaha (usually he scoots off with a friend to their house for teenage video game marathons....)


----------



## Laurie (Aug 18, 2012)

Somebody surprised me with some coffee at work when it is much needed

My friend made me lunch today, a delicious tomato basil bisque

It's so nice outside, our ER is empty! Gives me some TFO time


----------



## terryo (Aug 18, 2012)

I accomplished a lot of cleaning out kitchen cabinets today (getting a whole new kitchen..knocking down walls too)

The sick little box turtle that someone gave me finally opened her eyes today and they are not as swollen.

Bella, my sweet little Yorkie finally ate from her bowl on the floor. She came to me petrified of everything and wouldn't eat. I had to hand feed her, and hold her 24/7

A VERY good day for me.


----------



## wellington (Aug 18, 2012)

Adorable yorkie. The cutest I have seen


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 18, 2012)

wellington said:


> Adorable yorkie. The cutest I have seen



I agree! This is interesting reading these things. TerryO yippy for the boxie! Clare what kind of pieces?


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 18, 2012)

My eldest passed her A levels with flying colours and got a place at the University she wanted 

My youngest got a grade B is in his AS Level English literature... a year ahead of most students ... so he did actually do some revision! (Let's hope his GCSE grades next week are as good) 

The sun came out in the UK... and it's been 31C (just under 90F) today  

(Not so good is the reason I'm awake after midnight... it's still 19C (66F) "feels like" 25c (77F) with 83% humidity. I wish I had air conditioning so I could sleep!)


----------



## wellington (Aug 18, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> My eldest passed her A levels with flying colours and got a place at the University she wanted
> 
> My youngest got a grade B is in his AS Level English literature... a year ahead of most students ... so he did actually do some revision! (Let's hope his GCSE grades next week are as good)
> 
> ...



But, on the good side of the last part, you have us, still awake to chat with


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 18, 2012)

wellington said:


> But, on the good side of the last part, you have us, still awake to chat with



 Is that a plus or a minus?

 Congrats to the kidlings by the way.


----------



## wellington (Aug 18, 2012)

LOL, ya, didn't think that through. Could be a minus for sure. Just kidding, it's a GREAT BIG PLUS . , whether you like it or not


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 18, 2012)

(1) Didn't see my name or face in the Obituaries...a great way to get the day started! 

(2) Some $$$ I've been long owed FINALLY got paid back (moral of the story: never loan $$$ to an in-law!) 

(3) Saw THE BUCK again this morning...hopefully our paths will cross again in October...


----------



## Zamric (Aug 18, 2012)

1} Talked to my son in the Army!
2} Had a wonderful "Date Night" with my beautiful wife!
3}Continued Reading of "The Crying Tortoise"


----------



## clare n (Aug 18, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> I agree! This is interesting reading these things. TerryO yippy for the boxie! Clare what kind of pieces?



I did a monarch butterfly, fairly big on a guys forearm, came out beautiful. A few other little odds and sods, and a cover up that was "uncover able". Also took some really good bookings for today


----------



## Vishnu2 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmmmm....

1. I sat in a beautiful hot tub in our beautiful new house and realized I won't be homeless in 1 week. 

2. I enjoyed time with my teenage daughter with no cell phone interruption from her 1.2 million friends for at least 10 min. 

3. I realized today as I was on the highway that though it is simple, and not very expensive, I do indeed drive my dream car and I am thankful to have it.


----------



## Angi (Aug 18, 2012)

1. This post made me smile.
2. I enjoyed a movie with Hubby and youngest son.
3. My new poodle pup has become a loving part of our family and is a joy to play with.


----------



## terryo (Aug 19, 2012)

I think we should start another thread..."three BAD things that happened to me today." I'm ready to shoot myself now......OK better not. Maybe too negative for everyone......OK....If I had my life to do over I'd be a NUN!!!
Oooops...sorry...didn't mean to hijack the thread...Continue on with you happiness.....


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 19, 2012)

Ummm... 
I watched Carl struggle to eat a leaf that was stuck to his nose for a good five minutes
There was a very successful rescue meeting at which no one I hate showed up
My dad let me borrow his computer for a week so I am not computerless anymore!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 19, 2012)

terryo said:


> I think we should start another thread..."three BAD things that happened to me today." I'm ready to shoot myself now......OK better not. Maybe too negative for everyone......OK....If I had my life to do over I'd be a NUN!!!
> Oooops...sorry...didn't mean to hijack the thread...Continue on with you happiness.....



Sorry things aren't going well at the moment, TerryO...hope tomorrow is much better!


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 19, 2012)

My three things
1. I didn't wake up with a hangover even though one was due after I tied one on last night.
2. We made our ferry and didn't have to wait an extra hour- this is a big deal truly. 
3. I made it home safe and sound with all of my critters and a bit of my sanity


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Aug 19, 2012)

1. I found a grocer who sells cactus fruit, cactus pads and aloe stalks.
2. My tort *loves* said cactus and aloe.
3. Bought some New sheets for my boyfriend's and my first house! We move in two weeks from Columbus, Ohio to Belleville, Illinois.


----------



## Jeansie1988 (Aug 19, 2012)

Today i went to my local Orchid society meeting and got a real neat looking phrag orchid. I went and spent 4 hours at my cousins house to celebrate her daughter's second birthday and got to hold her newest baby (2 weeks old, who doesn't like babies that you can give back when they get stinky or start to cry???), and then i went to spend time with my in-laws and my mother in law cooked my husband and i delicious dinner and she walked me around her garden and was cutting me flowers so i can come home tonight and have something nice to look at! 
What a lovely Sunday day!!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 21, 2012)

1. I have been living in California for almost 2 weeks and I could not love it any more!
2. I finally confronted my mom about how crummy she was unintentionally making me feel, and things are much better now.
3. My mom booked a flight to visit me in three weeks! 

Today was actually a challenging day. I don't get to see my boyfriend for 10 days because he is traveling for work, and I had a good cry this morning when my mom was stressing me out. This thread was a great reminder to stay positive! 

"Learn to enjoy every minute of your life. Be happy now. Don't wait for something outside of yourself to make you happy in the future. Think how really precious is the time you have to spend, whether it's at work or with your family. Every minute should be enjoyed and savored."
Earl Nightingale


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Aug 26, 2012)

Love this idea!
1) Slept in despite cats in face wanting to be fed.
2) Got compliments from nice neighbors on my flowers.
3) Liverpool up 1-0 over Man City at half time!!! 

Katie, remember to look at Nelson if you need a smile.


----------

